# [EoM] Spell List Table



## masque (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, here's my spell index for Elements of Magic.  It isn't pretty, but it works for me.  I have a master spell action list, followed by spell action tables for each class each on a separate page.  After that is a rather crude spell chain; at the end of the document are the creature, element, and outsider types separated with all the relevant spell actions for each type.

Yeah, that covers it.  Hope it's useful to everyone.

_(edit: file removed due to update farther down in the thread)_


----------



## masque (Jan 19, 2003)

*I should read before I post stuff*

I've just noted some mistakes I made, silly me.  The Creature, Element, and Outsider lists at the end do not have the Paladin included, as it wasn't in my original draft.  I'm attempting to make changes based on CyberZombie's replies to the "Teleportation, Polymorph [Element]" thread.  That's all I've caught so far.  I've corrected them, and will be turning it into a PDF and uploading it shortly. Unless, of course, people would prefer Word format and it zips up correctly.


----------



## masque (Jan 19, 2003)

*Dozo*

Here it is, version 2.  The Polymorph [Element] Spell list still isn't properly assigned, but I'll be correcting it pending information.


----------



## masque (Feb 9, 2003)

*Can't believe I'm doing this, but...*

*bump*


----------



## netnomad (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Work Masque.  This is very helpful. 

My one suggestion is make the tables a little easier to read, they are a bit hard on the eyes. 

-NetNomad


----------



## masque (Feb 12, 2003)

*Readability, gotcha...*

Glad they're helpful. Warms the cockles of my heart.  Or something.  My, that sounded bad.

Anyway, they began life as word docs.  Because I'm not really a pdf wiz, they're in the same format, and they're nasty to read.  Once a couple questions are answered, I'll finalize the doc as best I can and give it a similar color scheme to what's in EoM.

For that matter, is the best way to improve readability by tinting every other row?  Suggestions from the gallery?

~Masque
Grr... stupid letter of intent... *goes back to work*


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 12, 2003)

Groovy stuff, since I for some reason haven't commented yet.  I haven't seen Matt online for a while, but Russ says he's already working up ideas for Elements of Magic 2.  We'll probably make use of your list as an aid for categorizing these bloody spells in the next book.  

And no, sorry, I don't know about the FAQ.  >


----------



## netnomad (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey Masque,

I would use the Table Autoformat Wizard that comes with Word.  My personal favorites are Grid 8 and Contemporary.  Also change the color of the font for the classes.  I.E. Red Mage is in a red font, Grey Mage a grey font, etc…

RW: Since you don't know when the FAQ will be out how about telling us when EoM 2 is due?  Is it before or after the FAQ?  

-NetNomad


----------



## masque (Feb 12, 2003)

> _netnomad no hanasu koto wa..._
> *Hey Masque,
> 
> I would use the Table Autoformat Wizard that comes with Word.  My personal favorites are Grid 8 and Contemporary.  Also change the color of the font for the classes.  I.E. Red Mage is in a red font, Grey Mage a grey font, etc…
> *




I'm not entirely sure it would improve readability.  Makes it look pretty, perhaps. Hmm...  I'll play around with the fonts and colors a bit.  The tables are a bit large, but I'm not sure what I can do about that.  It might look better on the screen in a smaller font (or my screen resolution is too high), but if it is printed, I'm not surehwo a smaller font would affect readability.

If you have suggestions, send them over. ^_^  I'll play around with formatting while waiting for answers to some other questions in the forum that might change the tables.  Well, until I get shipped off on an overseas exchange where internet access is iffy.  Gr.

Like I said, suggestions... please?

_edit: it isn't grammatically correct anymore, but the smileys ruined it anyway...._


----------



## netnomad (Feb 13, 2003)

masque said:
			
		

> *
> Like I said, suggestions... please?
> *





Make the every other row shaded.  It s easier to follow a row that way.

-NetNomad


----------

